

Yahoo European operations move to Dublin to escape UK snooping - tangental
http://uk.help.yahoo.com/kb/SLN22637.html

======
tangental
Theresa May is not too happy

[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/mar/20/theresa-
ma...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/mar/20/theresa-may-yahoo-
dublin-security-worry)

